
Show HN: Hypehop, a video service that pays you for your attention - jdbiggs
http://hypehop.com
======
theamk
The sample video they have on website pays $0.36 for 1 minute video. This
translates to a rate of $21/hour. This is not bad, but may not bring the
target audience they want, especially if they are pitching to investors,
programmers, and other people with relatively high salaries.

The second problem is cheating. They do claim “Keep your eyes on the screen.
HypeHop watches you watching it.”, but presumably a secondary computer or
tablet will trivially bypass this, and let one get the money without watching
the video.

